# Hx 520 Kabelersatz



## Lindt (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin kurz davor mir das HX 520 zuzulegen. 
Ich würde allerdings gerne noch wissen, obs die möglichkeit gibt, Kabel nachzubestellen und ob die Garantie beim Sleeven der Kabel erlischt.

Edit: Ok zu Frage 2 gibts schon ein Topic.


----------



## Momchilo (18. Oktober 2009)

Zu Frage 1 gibt es auch schon nen Thread 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...32-benoetige-kabel-fuer-corsair-netzteil.html


----------

